# Non volevo... ma devo !!!



## JDM (5 Dicembre 2007)

Il momento richiede rispetto.

MA QUANTA CATTIVERIA

IPOCRISIA

FALSITA'

Volevo inserire una enorme risata...

But I'm a gentleman, ed allora....












































Scusate. Non è l'inizio di un rientro.

Ma il mio epitaffio.

A mai più risentirci.

IO SONO L'UVA
E QUI E' PIENO DI VOLPI....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Dicembre 2007)

JDM...mi spiace


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Il momento richiede rispetto.
> 
> MA QUANTA CATTIVERIA
> 
> ...


MAH!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ho molto tempo per stare sul forum e non riesco a leggere tutto, mi sfugge parecchio... comunque credo che certi thread siano enigmatici anche per i più assidui... mi sbaglierò, ma sembrano la conclusione di "discorsi" privati che nulla hanno a che fare con la maggioranza degli utenti...
Parlar chiaro non si può? Così... tanto per capire...
Comunque buon per te se tutte le volpine vogliono coglierti


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Dicembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Il momento richiede rispetto.
> 
> MA QUANTA CATTIVERIA
> 
> ...


 
e ma che palle di questi messaggi in codice..
e poi dai... epitaffio, addirittura?

dai scemotto, torna qua


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2007)

Apro parentesi:


Sangue caldo frofumo da ballo 
medaglioni sotto la t-shirt 
marlon brando questioni di tango 
mette in vendita il tuo sex appeal 
ogni notte cambi faccia cambi stile cambi parole 
LATIN LOVER LATIN LOVER 
Sigarette fumate di fretta 
gli occhi frugano nei decoltes 
vedi Ornella Muta muta che si 
cuce la bocca per te 
mentre tu stai cambiando macchina 
cambiando motore 
LATIN LOVER LATIN LOVER LATIN LOVER 
Stai con le tue foto stai con i tuoi 
trucchi stai sull'orlo della notte 
stai coi tuoi disegni stai con le tue storie 
storte sull'orlo della notte 
"bella bimba bella bimba non restare 
cosi' sola al sole latin lover 
bere forte mischiare le carte 
per vedere quello che non c'e' 
fai l'amore allo specchio di notte col suo neglige' 
ogni volta cambi stile cambi dieta cambi emozione 
LATIN LOVER LATIN LOVER 
jenny e' fuori di testa stasera 
non capisce perche' sei cosi' 
beve birra non parla di guerra vuole il feeling subito 
mentre tu non hai voglia ha voglia piu' di questa canzone 
LATIN LOVER LATIN LOVER LATIN LOVER LATIN LOVER 
Stai con le tue foto stai con i tuoi trucchi stai 
sull'orlo della notte 
stai coi tuoi disegni stai con le tue storie storte 
sull'orlo della notte 
bella bimba bella bimba non restare cosi' sola al sole 
latin lover ... latin lover 
stai con le tue foto stai


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSBuppd9IM&feature=related
























 Chiudo parentesi.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

*Jdm*

buon giorno.


Se devi, sii chiaro.

che senso ha tutto questo diversamente.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon giorno.
> 
> 
> Se devi, sii chiaro.
> ...


Infatti non mi pare abbia un gran senso...soprattutto se è il commento a qualcosa che qualcun'altrA sta vivendo...

Voler esser NOI gli interpreti autentici del sentire altrui mi pare quanto meno pretenzioso...


----------



## La Lupa (6 Dicembre 2007)

Ma soprattutto....

Chi?

Cosa?

*Ma telefonatevi!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Ma telefonatevi!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>



Il telefono, la tua voce ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-mVWOW3jcI


se poi non ci si capisce c'e' sempre una soluzione, questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VWm.../blog/2007-12-04/il-telefono-la-tua-voce/+Il+


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il telefono, la tua voce ...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-mVWOW3jcI
> ...


pero'...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Apro parentesi:
> 
> 
> Sangue caldo frofumo da ballo
> ...


Non sentivo questa canzone da una vita...
Bella....


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2007)

*Micia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> pero'...


Se incontrassi delle stronze del genere cosa faresti Miciona:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KOl3eIZpzw&feature=related


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì*

non ho capito.....


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non ho capito.....



Che peccato  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Salve!


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che peccato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sinceramente non ho capito se mi hai dato della stronza..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










buongiorno a te!


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sinceramente non ho capito se mi hai dato della stronza.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ma sei matta oggi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   te l'avrei scritto a chiare lettere ... non credi? Scemona  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Riguardo al video sopra ci sono tre stronze che scimmiottavano le due clienti ... io le avrei ammazzate


----------



## MariLea (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma sei matta oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era una candid ovviamente... 
nella realtà non sarebbe mai successo... in america poi.. danno ragione pure al cliente più pazzo


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> era una candid ovviamente...
> nella realtà non sarebbe mai successo... *in america poi*.. danno ragione pure al cliente più pazzo


Confermo, e' vero.


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma sei matta oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















  scherzavo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





é perché ho la coda di paglia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma a stare zitta non ce la faccio, recidetemi le dita se volete!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sarò stronza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




però...

sai cos'é Marì...é che a 40 anni suonati io da una persona mi aspetto un pò di maturità...
non che si entra qui dopo essere andato via (JDM)
per cazzate (vedi discussione con Tatina - Cat ... robe dell'asilo!)
e spara sulla croce rossa.....(MK)
visto il suo "il momento richede rispetto"
e visto che Actarus (Cat) ci ha detto che lui e MK hanno avuto una relazione
credo lui si riferisse proprio a lei...

MK é una *signora*, 
lui non é un gentiluomo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ad una persona in certi momenti *anche certe stupidate possono ferire*
e per me *se la poteva risparmiare..*

*si Jdm dico a te...potevi farne a meno...*
tutt'al più potevi alzare la cornetta e dirgli quello che pensavi
o quanto meno potevi mandarle un msg in privato...

anche perché : sai a noi che ci interessa?
chi ha torto? chi ha ragione?
*sono cose vostre!!*

stà di fatto che io ad una persona che ho voluto bene un
tiro così mancino non l'avrei tirato.

cosa dite? che potevo farmi gli affari miei?
non ce l'ho fatta...pazienza!
sarà un difetto? può darsi..

ho capito male? allora scusatemi tutti.

e con questo chiudo*.*


Bacio Marì. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. MK scusami ,ti voglio bene

pss JDM scusami anche tu per essermi intromessa.


Manu


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> scherzavo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUANTO AMO IL PARLAR CHIARO AH! ... e tu sei stata  CHIARISSIMA. 

Con nomi e nick, senza velate insinuazioni!!!


Manu, ti amo!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> QUANTO AMO IL PARLAR CHIARO AH! ... e tu sei stata CHIARISSIMA.
> 
> Con nomi e nick, senza velate insinuazioni!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (7 Dicembre 2007)

*...non è tutto!!*



sfigatta ha detto:


> scherzavo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...non hai capito male, ma secondo me, non è tutto...c'entra sicuramente qualcun'altro che vi sfugge....


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non hai capito male, ma secondo me, non è tutto...c'entra sicuramente qualcun'altro che vi sfugge....



Vuoi farlo tu, il nome/nick?


----------



## Iago (7 Dicembre 2007)

*...bè...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi farlo tu, il nome/nick?



...non saprei...ora ci penso...magari è quello che già mi ha scritto in privato??

...che sagacia, che astuzia, che tempismo....


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2007)

*????*

Mah.... !!! La speranza è che almeno qualcosa sia stata chiarita a qualcuno... cosa o a chi non è dato sapere, quindi per noi è come aver letto il nulla!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (7 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mah.... !!! La speranza è che almeno qualcosa sia stata chiarita a qualcuno... cosa o a chi non è dato sapere, quindi per noi è come aver letto il nulla!
> Bruja


Ecco, giust'appunto.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non saprei...ora ci penso...magari è quello che già mi ha scritto in privato??
> 
> ...che sagacia, che astuzia, che tempismo....


Messaggio privato: *Destinatari*: Iago

*per cote* (che voleva significare x cortesia)
non cercare di mettermi in mezzo......mollami.....


questo è il msg pvt che ti ho appena mandato vigliacco che non sei altro.
__________________
io penso positivo......perchè son vivo......e finchè son vivo..... 
]​


----------



## Iago (7 Dicembre 2007)

*!!!!*



@lex ha detto:


> Messaggio privato: *Destinatari*: Iago
> 
> *per cote* (che voleva significare x cortesia)
> non cercare di mettermi in mezzo......mollami.....
> ...




non perdi mai occasione di dimostrare quanto sei coglione, ma non solo come personaggio, ma come persona, e ti dico ancora una volta di non rompermi il cazzo, hai capito stonzillo??


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> non perdi mai occasione di dimostrare quanto sei coglione, ma non solo come personaggio, ma come persona, e ti dico ancora una volta di non rompermi il cazzo, hai capito stonzillo??


io sono coglione e ho amiche come mk, tu invece.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e meglio coglione che vigliacco....


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Dicembre 2007)

che bello che è essere amici sul serio. non ci sono mai fraintendimenti, mai cose che hanno bisogno di essere chiarite in altro modo che non con l'amico.
e quanto è bello essere sempre chiari e diretti.
ciao JDM, amico mio.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che bello che è essere amici sul serio. non ci sono mai fraintendimenti, mai cose che hanno bisogno di essere chiarite in altro modo che non con l'amico.
> e quanto è bello essere sempre chiari e diretti.
> ciao JDM, amico mio.



Anna sei troppo maccarona ... non hai capito un CAZZO.


Pero' ti voglio sempre un mondo di bene.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> PATATAN PATATAN PATATAN
> 
> Insinuazioni ... Insinuazioni ... Insinuazioni
> 
> ...


era ovvio che parlassi di te e  come al solito non sei capace di dire tutta la verità. io non ho mai avuto mire con cat perchè come ben sai, su dol, ed è tutto scritto lì, ci eravamo messi d'accordo per vedererci una volta e solo una mezz'oretta e solo per un gelato mentre andavo a prendere mia figlia e lei abita sulla strada. al momento di vederci IO ho invitato anche un'altra donna di dol che abita anche lei lì vicino e LEI si è incazzata perchè LEI voleva vedermi da solo.....e poi non ho mai ridetto a cat che avrei voluta vederla ed è stata LEI a ricontattarmi sempre, come ha fatto l'ultima volta che se n'è andata come nick cat ricordandomi la sua mail.....tutte cose che io posso provare......scritte....tu puoi fare altrettanto? 

















questo per chiarire la mia posizione con cat. 


per quanto riguarda te sei falsa come una moneta da 5 euro perchè fai quella che è dispiaciuta per quello che sta passando mk (abbraccio a te e alla principessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :0043

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e poi entri in un topic come questo (in cui io mi sono sempre tenuto alla larga e non ho scritto niente) e ti metti a scherzare col tuo amichetto ben sapendo che a me si riferiva essendo io l'unico amico "vero" di mk e che nella lista di sfigatta non c'era e ben sapendo che a mk (visto che ci vogliamo reciprocamente molto bene) avrebbe dato fastidio. io sono anche l'unico che sa *esattamente* come stanno le cose e mi sono guardato bene dall' intervenire. e sono intevenuto solo quando tu e il tuo vigliacco di amico ha cominciato ad insinuare quello che non esiste...siete schifosi, tu e lui...
e ovviamente, visto che IO non ho nulla da nascondere e lei ha problemi di connessione oltre ad evidenti problemi di altra natura, queste cose mk le ha appena sapute da me per telefono ed è ben contenta di quello che ho appena scritto.


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2007)

*Eppure....*

.... mi sa che qualcosa comincio a capirlo anch'io, ma forse non capire può essere preferibile.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (7 Dicembre 2007)

... io invece....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... non ci capisco veramente un cazzo!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  .... ma niente di niente eh?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma non potete telefonarvi, mandarvi delle e-mail??? Secondo me, non ci capite un cazzo nemmeno voi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















No. Forse no.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> era ovvio che parlassi di te e  come al solito non sei capace di dire tutta la verità. io non ho mai avuto mire con cat perchè come ben sai, su dol, ed è tutto scritto lì, ci eravamo messi d'accordo per vedererci una volta e solo una mezz'oretta e solo per un gelato mentre andavo a prendere mia figlia e lei abita sulla strada. al momento di vederci IO ho invitato anche un'altra donna di dol che abita anche lei lì vicino e LEI si è incazzata perchè LEI voleva vedermi da solo.....e poi non ho mai ridetto a cat che avrei voluta vederla ed è stata LEI a ricontattarmi sempre, come ha fatto l'ultima volta che se n'è andata come nick cat ricordandomi la sua mail.....tutte cose che io posso provare......scritte....tu puoi fare altrettanto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Persone a cui tengo le ho avvertite su di te (alzi la mano chi puo' e vuole confermare cio che dico/scrivo) ... sei viscido,  vivi di leccate di culo e di Avanzi, qui sei ancora nuovo pero' ti conosceranno anche di qua (come quelli di la') e mi fermo qua.


Ho dovuto prendere le distanze da MK e JDM proprio per la loro vicinanza a te ... chiedi e ti sara' detto (se non lo hanno fatto di gia') ... le parole di conforto a MK erano sincere (cosa a te sconosciuta la sincerita') ... la bimba di MK l'ho sempre chiamata "Principessa" quindi taci.


X BRUJA
capirai, col tempo capirai anche tu.


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> ... io invece....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zitta tu che basta che annusi l'aria e sai sempre tutto...... hai un naso che è un "casini detector"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... mi sa che qualcosa comincio a capirlo anch'io, ma forse non capire può essere preferibile.
> Bruja


vedi bruja, purtroppo, il modus operandi di mk è stato sbagliato molte volte (e anche non su questo forum) e anche ultimamente, nonostante i miei consigli di non scrivere certe cose in chiaro (e se per questo nemmeno in pvt)  sul forum. e poi persone poco chiare che si spacciano per chiarissime, vere, autentiche ecc.. non aspettano altro per inzupparci il pane...profeticamente avevo già scritto (conosco i miei polli con tutto il rispetto per i polli) nel topic di mk sul problema dell'ex marito di non scrivere cose sgradevoli, ma si sa il diavolo fa le pentole e non i coperchi....istintivamente me ne andrei da questo forum ma non sono un vigliacco e quindi qui sto, non fosse altro per sperare in un travaso di bile a chi vorrebbe non leggere più le mie cazzate (che non spaccio falsamente per cose intelligenti e sensibili)


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

*Anna ha scritto.*




> che bello che è essere amici sul serio. non ci sono mai fraintendimenti, mai cose che hanno bisogno di essere chiarite in altro modo che non con l'amico.


 


!!!


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le Persone a cui tengo le ho avvertite su di te (alzi la mano chi puo' e vuole confermare cio che dico/scrivo) ... sei viscido, vivi di leccate di culo e di Avanzi, qui sei ancora nuovo pero' ti conosceranno anche di qua (come quelli di la') e mi fermo qua.
> 
> 
> Ho dovuto prendere le distanze da MK e JDM proprio per la loro vicinanza a te ... chiedi e ti sara' detto (se non lo hanno fatto di gia') ... le parole di conforto a MK erano sincere (cosa a te sconosciuta la sincerita') ... la bimba di MK l'ho sempre chiamata "Principessa" quindi taci.
> ...


la gelosia è una brutta cosa......non sapresti essere leale e obiettiva nemmeno per sbaglio....io lo sono con tutti amici e nemici......e di te parlo male perchè io sono un bambino stupido e dico che hai iniziato tu solo perchè mi sono permesso di non condividere più i tuoi *metodi* "avvelenatori" (anche se nel merito avresti potuto aver ragione) che avevi su dol....senza contare che tu e altri tenete lo stesso comportamento qui...  dici di essere coerente ma nemmeno sai cos'è l'obiettività....
senza parlare del confronto (se non con persone che non ti contraddicono-fosse anche solo perchè non ne hanno l'occasione).


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

Continuate con questa pornografia degli  affetti, fa molto bene alle relazioni personali.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> la gelosia è una brutta cosa......non sapresti essere leale e obiettiva nemmeno per sbaglio....io lo sono con tutti amici e nemici......e di te parlo male perchè io sono un bambino stupido e dico che hai iniziato tu solo perchè mi sono permesso di non condividere più i tuoi *metodi* "avvelenatori" (anche se nel merito avresti potuto aver ragione) che avevi su dol....senza contare che tu e altri tenete lo stesso comportamento qui...  dici di essere coerente ma nemmeno sai cos'è l'obiettività....
> senza parlare del confronto (se non con persone che non ti contraddicono-fosse anche solo perchè non ne hanno l'occasione).


Lecca, lecca ... continua a leccare, e' la sola cosa che sai fare.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> la gelosia è una brutta cosa......non sapresti essere leale e obiettiva nemmeno per sbaglio....io lo sono con tutti amici e nemici......e di te parlo male perchè io sono un bambino stupido e dico che hai iniziato tu solo perchè mi sono permesso di non condividere più i tuoi *metodi* "avvelenatori" (anche se nel merito avresti potuto aver ragione) che avevi su dol....senza contare che tu e altri tenete lo stesso comportamento qui... dici di essere coerente ma nemmeno sai cos'è l'obiettività....
> senza parlare del confronto (se non con persone che non ti contraddicono-fosse anche solo perchè non ne hanno l'occasione).


 
alex...ma che dici...cosa dici....che ne sai...


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Continuate con questa pornografia degli affetti, fa molto bene alle relazioni personali.


vediamo se sei obbiettiva almeno tu micio...sentiamo un pò......chi mi mette sempre in mezzo?
chi con poco rispetto ha insinuato che c'era ancora qualcun'altro che mancava all'appello e l''altra si fa tante risate?
ti ricordi la MIA telefonata a te lamentandosi del fatto che venissi messo sempre in mezzo con insinuazioni da persone (assolutamente per reazione) che non mi sono simpatiche? ti ho mai parlato male di qualcuno o detto qualcosa a prescindere senza che qualcuno mi avesse per bene provocato?
e su cat, e su mia figlia, e su mk.....


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lecca, lecca ... continua a leccare, e' la sola cosa che sai fare.


è' quello che ti brucia, che ho smesso di leccare te (e non l'ho mai fatto). come dicevo essere obbiettivi non sai nemmeno dove stia di casa e non lo riconosceresti nemmeno se ci inciampassi per sbaglio....


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alex...ma che dici...cosa dici....che ne sai...


ma di che parli.....prova ad essere chiara...........


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> è' quello che ti brucia, che ho smesso di leccare te (e non l'ho mai fatto). come dicevo essere obbiettivi non sai nemmeno dove stia di casa e non lo riconosceresti nemmeno se ci inciampassi per sbaglio....



Non mi occorri, lo lavo, e ce l'ho profumato.


Lecca altrove.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non mi occorri, lo lavo, e ce l'ho profumato.
> 
> 
> Lecca altrove.


anche tu non mi occorri.....se tu e il tuo amico (che si è defilato 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  non mi avreste messo in mezzo non vi avrei cagato manco di striscio...
e aver usato mk e il post di jdm sapendo bene quello che succede vi definisce.....passereste sul cadavere di chiunque....


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anche tu non mi occorri.....se tu e il tuo amico (che si è defilato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'ha da fare, tranquillo che ti rispondera' piu' tardi.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> vediamo se sei obbiettiva almeno tu micio...sentiamo un pò......chi mi mette sempre in mezzo?
> chi con poco rispetto ha insinuato che c'era ancora qualcun'altro che mancava all'appello e l''altra si fa tante risate?
> ti ricordi la MIA telefonata a te lamentandosi del fatto che venissi messo sempre in mezzo con insinuazioni da persone (assolutamente per reazione) che non mi sono simpatiche? ti ho mai parlato male di qualcuno o detto qualcosa a prescindere senza che qualcuno mi avesse per bene provocato?
> e su cat, e su mia figlia, e su mk.....


 
Alex, una sola cosa ti dico, riguardo alla mia obbiettività e a quella di mari:


Quando abbiamo litigato, e lo abbiamo fatto davvero e non per finta, ci siamo telefonate e ce le siamo dette tutte,  e ancora oggi non ne manchiamo nemmeno una e quendo siamo d'accordo e quando non lo siamo.

Questo fa la differenza nella relazioni autentiche.

E putroppo  vive a 2000 km da me...senno'sai le mazzate che mi prenederei felicemente da lei...e sai perchè?

Perchè è una donna forte, rompicoglioni, con un animo grande cosi, generosa, testa di legno, diretta, e tanto altro e ho deciso che mi piace. e me la becco coi suoi pregi,* tanti, *e coi suoi limiti che sono tanti quanti ne ho io..anzi io ne ho di piu'.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alex, una sola cosa ti dico, riguardo alla mia obbiettività e a quella di mari:
> 
> 
> Quando abbiamo litigato, e lo abbiamo fatto davvero e non per finta, ci siamo telefonate e ce le siamo dette tutte, e ancora oggi non ne manchiamo nemmeno una e quendo siamo d'accordo e quando non lo siamo.
> ...


qualcuno ha messo in discussione il tuo rapporto con mari'?
io parlo di zucchine e tu rispondi cipolle.....
rispondi alla mia domanda...ci siamo messaggiati e telefonati...se qualcosa (e parlo di te) non mi è piaciuto non te l'ho detto* anche* in pvt?
a che serve avere un rapporto se non si può essere sinceri? mi sei simpatica, ma non sti piace (se non è così spiega io semplifico) che ti dica cose che non mi stanno bene di te e non ci capiamo anche per questo...non ho due facce cara micio, se mi sei simpatica questo non vuol dire che qualsiasi cosa tu scriva o faccia devo essere senpre d'accordo o si? se si allora mi sfugge il significato di "rapporto" anche virtuale.....non sopporto i minuetti come sei simpatica, ecc... a prescindere...questo tu lo vedi come essere falsi, comportarsi in un modo ed essere in'altro...io come avere un rapporto "chiaro"....evidentemente non ti piace avere rapporti di questo genere e infatti ti leggo a volte (come ad altri sia chiaro) con simpatia (anche divertimento e interesse) ma non mi sono più rapportato a te perchè non ti è piaciuto il mio modo di essere.....ma falso a me no....nessuno me lo dà....
quindi, ti ho mai detto male di qualcuno a prescindere? se puoi/vuoi rispondere....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

> rispondi alla mia domanda...ci siamo messaggiati e telefonati...se qualcosa (e parlo di te) non mi è piaciuto non te l'ho detto* anche* in pvt?


 
Si.




> a che serve avere un rapporto se non si può essere sinceri? mi sei simpatica, ma non sti piace (se non è così spiega io semplifico) che ti dica cose che non mi stanno bene di te e non ci capiamo anche per questo...non ho due facce cara micio, se mi sei simpatica questo non vuol dire che qualsiasi cosa tu scriva o faccia devo essere senpre d'accordo o si?


 
certo che no.








> quindi, ti ho mai detto male di qualcuno a prescindere? se puoi/vuoi rispondere....


 
No, non lo hai mai fatto.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

pero' alex....senza nulla togliere a quello che scritto appena sopra....


TELEFONA O COMUNQUE CHIARISCI CON LEI PERSONALMENTE.

Alex, diversamente, chiedendo a me, al padre eterno, o ad altri, la* vostra relazione* non migliorerà mai. la vostra relazione fatta solo di una comunicazione tra te e lei.


*Codici fra lei e te.*

*E NON TRA IL FORUM TE,  E MARI.*


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

Idem vale per Jdm.visto che è il suo thraed.

Tra lui e quella o quelle persone a cui si riferiva.

se legge e che  saluto.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pero' alex....senza nulla togliere a quello che scritto appena sopra....
> 
> 
> TELEFONA O COMUNQUE CHIARISCI CON LEI PERSONALMENTE.
> ...


ALT! MA SEI IMPAZZITA MICIA!






Quello che c'avevo da dire l'ho detto.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bene. ti ringrazio.

non dubitavo che saresti stata per lo meno obiettiva....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ALT! MA SEI IMPAZZITA MICIA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mari, questo lo devi decidere tu, non mi voglio/posso soprattutto sostituire alla tua scelta.

Il discorso era circa la modalità in teoria, non sulla reale praticabilità .


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari, questo lo devi decidere tu, non mi voglio/posso soprattutto sostituire alla tua scelta.
> 
> Il discorso era circa la modalità in teoria, non sulla reale praticabilità .



Micia manco con le pinze, con me ha chiuso gia' ai tempi di DOL, e glielo detto anche per telefono a viva voce mesi e mesi fa (glielo avevo promesso che il vaffa glielo avrei detto prima per telefono e dopo altrove ... ho mantenuto la promessa).


Alla larga da certi soggetti.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ALT! MA SEI IMPAZZITA MICIA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo, in pvt e ad altre persone, mentre io l'ho scritto in chiaro e su dol.....e qui......e senza essere offensivo, almeno all'inizio...
micio....la signora ha cominciato l'opera denigratoria privata quando io ho scritto (e detto anche a lei per telefono) su dol che non mi sarei più rapportato con le persone con le quali avevo avuto delle perplessità, diverbi o che non mi sembravano trasparenti (e che sono le stesse con cui lei ha litigato-e anche io l'ho avevo fatto, non nego nulla) in maniera contrapposta (anche se nel merito non negavo nulla sulla mia posizione, si trattava solo di moderare un forum, non di cambiare idea su quello che è successo o sulle persone con cui avevo dibattuto)perchè non mi sembrava producente (e come hai scritto anche tu qualche giorno fa- non aveva sortito nessun effetto). se l'è legata al dito.....la signora....che non ama essere contraddetta (cosa che nemmeno è successa visto che io parlavo solo per me)....e anche io, ma io non sono MAI andato, a prescindere, a parlare male di lei.....l'ho fatto solo per reazione...
senza contare quanto le è bruciato che io sia arrivato qui e come prima cosa ho ribadito che già mi dissociavo da comportamenti tenuti da altri di dol.....cvd
non sono meglio di nessuno, ma solo quando e se debitamente provocato....
QUINDI CERCATE DI NON PROVOCARMI, soprattutto quando si tratta di miei affetti "veri".


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia manco con le pinze, con me ha chiuso gia' ai tempi di DOL, e glielo detto anche per telefono a viva voce mesi e mesi fa (glielo avevo promesso che il vaffa glielo avrei detto prima per telefono e dopo altrove ... ho mantenuto la promessa).
> 
> 
> Alla larga da certi soggetti.


se sapessero per quale motivo faresti ridere tutti.....


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se sapessero per quale motivo faresti ridere tutti.....



... mentre tu invece fai solo piangere ... e non te ne rendi conto.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mentre tu invece fai solo piangere ... e non te ne rendi conto.


a me non importa, non ho bisogno di avere l'affetto/considerazione/comprensione di nessuno, come serve a te.....
almeno io sono intellettualmente onesto 
quindi la finiamo qua e la smettete di provocarmi? perchè io non mollo cari, e non mollo da solo (ndr).


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a me non importa, non ho bisogno di avere l'affetto/considerazione/comprensione di nessuno, come serve a te.....
> almeno io sono intellettualmente onesto
> quindi la finiamo qua e la smettete di provocarmi? perchè io non mollo cari, e non mollo da solo (ndr).



Appunto vai, lecca, e zitto ... segui la tua natura cazzarola e non rompere i ciglioni.

OPS: Accattone (si puo' dire?).


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto vai, lecca, e zitto ... segui la tua natura cazzarola e non rompere i ciglioni.


hai cominciato tu e il tuo amico vigliacco...quindi chi deve andare sei tu.....
e te l'ho sempre detto, io so di cazzeggiare, ti invece scrivi immani cazzate che pensi siano la verità indiscutibile.....
non rompetemi più voi i coglioni per primi e andrà tutto liscio.....


----------



## Iago (7 Dicembre 2007)

*culattone?? ...eccomi!*

...senza offesa per i gay a cui và tutto il mio rispetto, ma culattone come l'ho inteso quando l'ho letto da quella geniale donna che l'ha scritto, rende perfettamente....

...prima viene Mk e fà una chiavica a Giusy, (e tu non c'entri, vero?) poi torna Mk e ci annuncia una notizia intima e sconvolgente, poi viene Jdm che insinua ipocrisia...
e con chi ce l'ha? con Mk? ...per me non è verosimile che Jdm voglia farci credere che Mk sia una ipocrita descrivendo i suoi sentimenti riguardo l'ex marito, ti è chiaro, che sta parlando di morte? e per quanto io, a Jdm, non lo credi proprio proprio gentleman, sono convinto che una bassezza simile non gliel'abbia fatta ad Mk...sarebbe troppo, gratuito e fuori luogo, tempi e modi...
 e invece tu, _culo_ che non sei altro, vuoi far credere a tutti che così è andata... cheil tuo caro amico Jdm si sia comportato così..per me non è andata così,

non si poteva essere certi al 100% (come avrei potuto??) che c'eri sempre ancora una volta tu in mezzo...ho fatto una allusione-trappola, così come ne è pieno il forum, caro _culo_, e tu ci sei caduto immediatamente...


...hai fatto tutto tu, per l'ennesima volta mi stai sempre tra le palle, 
e poi...
ti ritieni pure uomo a parlare così di Cat? che ben sai che seppur volesse non può rispondere? 
...vergognati...ma che te lo dico a fare...
hai tentato di far passare il messaggio che tu sei Alain Delon e che lei stava impazzendo per te? ...ma sei un ridicolo illuso 

	
	
		
		
	


	














...se tu il coraggio e la vigliaccheria li misuri dietro un monitor e grazie a una tastiera...sei proprio messo male, stai rovinato...


P.s.: chiedo scusa al forum e mi sforzerò con tutte le mie forze a non replicare più alle _sicure risposte dispettose da nevrotica__ dispettosa_  che @alex non eviterà...


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...senza offesa per i gay a cui và tutto il mio rispetto, ma culattone come l'ho inteso quando l'ho letto da quella geniale donna che l'ha scritto, rende perfettamente....
> 
> ...prima viene Mk e fà una chiavica a Giusy, (e tu non c'entri, vero?) poi torna Mk e ci annuncia una notizia intima e sconvolgente, poi viene Jdm che insinua ipocrisia...
> e con chi ce l'ha? con Mk? ...per me non è verosimile che Jdm voglia farci credere che Mk sia una ipocrita descrivendo i suoi sentimenti riguardo l'ex marito, ti è chiaro, che sta parlando di morte? e per quanto io, a Jdm, non lo credi proprio proprio gentleman, sono convinto che una bassezza simile non gliel'abbia fatta ad Mk...sarebbe troppo, gratuito e fuori luogo, tempi e modi...
> ...


parli tu di essere signore che hai scritto di cat dove teneva le chiavi di casa in chiaro sul forum?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












.
il bue che chiama cornuto l'asino.....
io ho scritto cose che lei ha scritto in chiaro su dol e chiunque può leggere
grazie per avermi detto culo, detto da te è un onore.....
e ripeto, io so come stanno le cose e chi è dentro la storia sa in che modo mi sono fatto gli affari miei....io ho anche difeso giusy con mk, cercando di farla ragionare invano, e visto che lei  che è intelligente ha capito...
se sei così intelligente parla chiaro, se ti riesce....risponderò ad ogni tua domanda....

per quanto riguarda il coraggio non ho problemi, io vivo a segrate e se ti capita di passare di qua contattami (sei intelligente sapresti come) e vediamo un pò se mi metto dietro una tastiera a dirti quello che penso di te....


----------



## Iago (7 Dicembre 2007)

*culattone...*



@lex ha detto:


> parli tu di essere signore *che hai scritto di cat dove teneva le chiavi di casa in chiaro sul forum*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e tu hai anche il coraggio di dire che sei intellettualmente onesto? sei un falso della peggio specie...non ho scritto DOVE aveva le chiavi di casa, (e il post stà lì, se qualcuno, che non sono io, non lo cancella)  ma in preda a una incazzatura volli mettere in evidenza che avevamo raggiunto un rapporto d'amicizia molto intenso e ci fidavamo l'uno dell'altra...al punto che, mio malgrado, conoscevo ANCHE il posto dove nascondeva le benedette chiavi di casa, e quindi rimasi molto sorpreso (nel giro di 36 ore e senza un motivo che non potesse essere chiarito...) di stare a subire il suo sputtanamento ingiustificato....mi hai dato la possibilità di chiarirmi, ma cmq sei inqualificabile ad andare a riprendere discorsi  vecchi ed è molto infantile farci leva per farti migliore...io mi sento d'aver sbagliato con lei all'epoca, ma ripeto stavamo litigando e *SOPRATUTTO *mi poteva, come ha fatto ampiamente, rispondere...tu hai sbagliato oggi, e di brutto, sopratutto perchè non può risponderti...che schifezza...


...vorrei tanto che tornasse a scrivere, sarei curioso di leggere...


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...vorrei tanto che tornasse a scrivere, *sarei curioso di leggere...*


... ti confesso, anch'io.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e tu hai anche il coraggio di dire che sei intellettualmente onesto? sei un falso della peggio specie...non ho scritto DOVE aveva le chiavi di casa, (e il post stà lì, se qualcuno, che non sono io, non lo cancella) ma in preda a una incazzatura volli mettere in evidenza che avevamo raggiunto un rapporto d'amicizia molto intenso e ci fidavamo l'uno dell'altra...al punto che, mio malgrado, conoscevo ANCHE il posto dove nascondeva le benedette chiavi di casa, e quindi rimasi molto sorpreso (nel giro di 36 ore e senza un motivo che non potesse essere chiarito...) di stare a subire il suo sputtanamento ingiustificato....mi hai dato la possibilità di chiarirmi, ma cmq sei inqualificabile ad andare a riprendere discorsi vecchi ed è molto infantile farci leva per farti migliore...io mi sento d'aver sbagliato con lei all'epoca, ma ripeto stavamo litigando e *SOPRATUTTO *mi poteva, come ha fatto ampiamente, rispondere...tu hai sbagliato oggi, e di brutto, sopratutto perchè non può risponderti...che schifezza...
> 
> 
> ...vorrei tanto che tornasse a scrivere, sarei curioso di leggere...


può rispondere avvisala e vedrai che da non registrata può rispondere....
io non ho detto che lei volesse avere una storia con me ma che *lei* voleva vedermi da solo (per motivi che lei se vuole potrebbe scrivere io non le divulgo di certo)....e che ogni volta che abbiamo discusso (o litigato) io non l'ho più cercata e lei ha sempre fatto il primo passo per contattarmi e non ho mai scritto che fosse per qualcosa di diverso dall'amicizia e ovviamente per dimostrare che io non avevo mire con cat (perchè se le avessi avute l'avrei contattata io e non avrei invitato un'altra persona ad un semplice gelato) e che lei mi aveva rifiutato, schifandomi....lo so che se si è maligni e malpensanti come te non si può  pensare in maniera diversa.....
e di quello che fai tu con le altre persone mi frega una sega, basta che non sindachi sui miei, di rapporti....


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

finite le domande? altre delucidazioni no?
lass fà a' maronn!!!!!!!
aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh...........


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> PATATAN PATATAN PATATAN
> 
> Insinuazioni ... Insinuazioni ... Insinuazioni
> 
> ...


e mi sono dimenticato di una cosa, accattona una volta sempre più di me, vorrei io vedere cosa direbbe cat di questo che hai scritto tu. e che tu hai messo in mezzo per prima


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e mi sono dimenticato di una cosa, accattona una volta sempre più di me, vorrei io vedere cosa direbbe cat di questo che hai scritto tu. e che tu hai messo in mezzo per prima



Ti rode sta cosa eh?


Cat sara' (?) pazza ... ma di sicuro non e' scema.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e tu hai anche il coraggio di dire che sei intellettualmente onesto? sei un falso della peggio specie...non ho scritto DOVE aveva le chiavi di casa, (e il post stà lì, se qualcuno, che non sono io, non lo cancella) ma in preda a una incazzatura volli mettere in evidenza che avevamo raggiunto un rapporto d'amicizia molto intenso e ci fidavamo l'uno dell'altra...al punto che, mio malgrado, conoscevo ANCHE il posto dove nascondeva le benedette chiavi di casa, e quindi rimasi molto sorpreso (nel giro di 36 ore e senza un motivo che non potesse essere chiarito...) di stare a subire il suo sputtanamento ingiustificato....mi hai dato la possibilità di chiarirmi, ma cmq sei inqualificabile ad andare a riprendere discorsi vecchi ed è molto infantile farci leva per farti migliore...io mi sento d'aver sbagliato con lei all'epoca, ma ripeto stavamo litigando e *SOPRATUTTO *mi poteva, come ha fatto ampiamente, rispondere...tu hai sbagliato oggi, e di brutto, sopratutto perchè non può risponderti...che schifezza...
> 
> 
> ...vorrei tanto che tornasse a scrivere, sarei curioso di leggere...


e per non lasciare nulla in sospeso, non ricordarsi esattamente cosa scrivi esattamente ti dovrebbe dare la perfetta idea di quanto mi frega di cosa scrivi con le *altre* persone....non hai scritto dove le aveva, hai ragione, ma che sapevi dove le teneva, una differenza abissale.....un vero signore, chiedo scusa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














sono culattone e fiero di esserlo, giusto per  avere meno cose possibili in comune con "uomini" del tuo stampo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e stop...


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti rode sta cosa eh?
> 
> 
> Cat sara' (?) pazza ... ma di sicuro non e' scema.


hai proprio ragione, e in effetti molti di voi l'hanno presa per psicolabile non io...anzi *quasi sempre* difesa....in chiaro e in pvt....a te invece cosa ti rode per arrivare a leccare cat pur di cercare di attaccarmi?


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione, e in effetti molti di voi l'hanno presa per psicolabile non io...anzi *quasi sempre* difesa....in chiaro e in pvt....a te invece cosa ti rode per arrivare a leccare cat pur di cercare di attaccarmi?



L'adetto a leccare sei tu ... e' ufficiale, e' risaputo.




Sai BENE che non e' da me leccare il culo a nessuno ... MAI l'ho fatto.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'adetto a leccare sei tu ... e' ufficiale, e' risaputo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e qui c'è la quadratura del cerchio............
cara mari' io non lecco il culo a nessuno tant'è che a te con cui mi sentivo per telefono ti ho detto in faccia che non avrei più continuato ad attaccare le persone delle quali avevamo la stessa opinione e tutto questo per onestà interllettuale e chiare4zza. se l'avessi voluto fare (leccarti il culo) non te l'avrei detto....
ho anche chiesto scusa per i _*MODI*_ con cui avevo attaccato quelle stesse persone ma che nel merito delle questioni  non avevo cambiato idea...e ne ho la mail a prova di ciò....se fossi un leccaculo avrei chiesto scusa e basta....onestà intellettuale mari', nuda e cruda.....
come ben vedi parli a vanvera e io ti cito fatti e circostanze, tu solo tue impressioni che vorresti siano spacciate per verità assolute(forse a qualcun'altro la puoi dare a bere ma non a me), essendo tu la grande, meravigliosa, stupenda, sensibile, chiara, vera, autentica, mari'........
io manco di mia madre mi fido, figurati di te.....
ma famm o piacer!


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e qui c'è la quadratura del cerchio............
> cara mari' io non lecco il culo a nessuno tant'è che a te con cui mi sentivo per telefono ti ho detto in faccia che non avrei più continuato ad attaccare le persone delle quali avevamo la stessa opinione e tutto questo per onestà interllettuale e chiare4zza. se l'avessi voluto fare (leccarti il culo) non te l'avrei detto....
> ho anche chiesto scusa per i _*MODI*_ con cui avevo attaccato quelle stesse persone ma che nel merito delle questioni  non avevo cambiato idea...e ne ho la mail a prova di ciò....se fossi un leccaculo avrei chiesto scusa e basta....onestà intellettuale mari', nuda e cruda.....
> come ben vedi parli a vanvera e io ti cito fatti e circostanze, tu solo tue impressioni che vorresti siano spacciate per verità assolute(forse a qualcun'altro la puoi dare a bere ma non a me), essendo tu la grande, meravigliosa, stupenda, sensibile, chiara, vera, autentica, mari'........
> ...


Senti ... vaffanculo ... e chiudiamola qui ... io, lo faccio da ORA.


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti ... vaffanculo ... e chiudiamola qui ... io, lo faccio da ORA.


capisco  

	
	
		
		
	


	












e il tuo vaffanculo mi interessa meno di zero...ti dico solo che ogni qual volta che tu e il tuo amico o anche da soli vi permetterete di rifare una cosa del genere questa sarà l'antifona....a lui l'avevo data la possibilità di smetterla in pvt e ha voluto continuare.....giocate con chi vi pare, non con me.....


----------



## Iago (7 Dicembre 2007)

*ppppppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



@lex ha detto:


> capisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


...te lo ridico e poi basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	













...col messaggio privato ti sei svelato da solo e ti sei messo in mezzo da solo, come tuo solito,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  ...io scriverò sempre quello che mi pare e tu non mi devi rompere le palle, mi devi IGNORARE, non mi devi PERSEGUITARE
...e non ti devi sentire sempre tirato in ballo, perchè non è così...non ti calcolo proprio...
e te ne stai facendo una malattia!
...perchè non mi metti tra i tuoi ignorati? ...immagina cosa si sarebbe evitato se non ti facevi venire l'attacco di nervi?


----------



## @lex (7 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> ...te lo ridico e poi basta
> ...


si, e gli asini volano.......
io non ho bisogno di svelarmi in quanto per svelarsi bisogna essere nascosti e se fosse la MIA storia una volta e per tutte posterei esattamente cosa è successo tra mk, jdm, giusy e chi quant'altro è entrato in questa storia solo per non essere più rotto i coglioni da te o da chiunque altro. non si spiega come ti sei fatto tutto il castello della storia di giusy, jdm e mk e il fatto che c'entrassi qualcosa con l'incazzatura di mk con giusy se non pensavi che c'entrassi io dall'inizio. quindi vallo a raccontare a qualcun'altro che non sa di che sei capace 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e senza contare che da me (e ti sfido a postare il contrario) non è mai uscito un post dove mi mettevo in mezzo se non chiamato in causa  o per difendere un'amica che stava soffrendo e senza dire nulla di cose che non mi competevano.
altre spiegazioni rosicatore?


----------



## @lex (8 Dicembre 2007)

.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

oh. ma è mai possibile che noi ex dol ci facciamo sempre riconoscere dove andiamo andiamo?
se ci sono casini noi mica li camuffiamo, li ridimensioniamo, li trattiamo con classe... noi ci facciamo su il circo...


















e giù di fuochi pirotecnici, saette, fulmini, raudi e per finire miniciccioli (petardini insomma)

io non mi chiamo fuori dalla squadra ex dol. eh no. mi sono guadagnata sul campo, questo onore! e poi,  capita che capisci che certe cose uniscono forse più di tante parole, infatti siamo ancora tutti qua, uniti/disuniti più che mai. e non è un caso..

mi dispiace un po' per il forum che ci ospita... che se lo sapevano prima... magari altro che benvenuto...























tornando seria (ahahah scusate ma non ci riesco...seria?). no. dicevo... ma che cazz di casini inutili tirate su?
io di tutto questo casino non sapevo niente perché non mi piace farmi gli affari degli altri. mai. insomma, dicevo, ho letto il post di jdm ed ho fatto l'unica cosa sensata che potevo fare, visto che jdm per me è un amico. gli ho scritto un pvt e gli ho chiesto: che cazz ti succede. stop.
per me questo è il senso dell'amicizia. chiedere direttamente le cose all'amico. e quello che lui mi ha detto a me basta.


----------



## Bruja (8 Dicembre 2007)

*E' un fatto*

Quando un'amicizia incontra problemi ed ostacoli, è nella capacità di gestirli che si vede di che qualità fosse.
Credo che un la semplice interruzione di queste discussioni farebbe cosa grata a tutti, e darebbe maggior lustro ai protagonisti..... tutti indistintamente.
Tutti sbagliamo e tutti possiamo reagire male agli errori nostri ed altrui.... basta prenderne atto e cercare di rimediare se e quando possibile.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (8 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh. ma è mai possibile che noi ex dol ci facciamo sempre riconoscere dove andiamo andiamo?
> se ci sono casini noi mica li camuffiamo, li ridimensioniamo, li trattiamo con classe... noi ci facciamo su il circo...
> 
> 
> ...


non minimizzare anna, perchè non c'entra nulla essere di dol o meno...e come te anche io mi faccio i fatti miei e non chiedo niente a nessuno e se so molte cose è perchè , fidandosi di me, qualcuno me le viene a confidare. mai, in questa storia sono andato a chiedere a nessuno, e nemmeno ai diretti interessati cosa stesse succedendo o cosa facessero. anzi in un paio di occasioni mi sono dovuto barcamenare perchè qualcuno chiedeva a me cose di loro.......e sfido chiunque a dire che da me ha mai saputo qualcosa che non fosse assolutamente di nessun rilievo....anche a me basta quello che mi si dice e anzi se non me lo si dice nemmeno vado a chiedere perchè se qualcuno ti vuole mettere a conoscenza di qualcosa te lo viene a dire da sè.


----------



## @lex (8 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando un'amicizia incontra problemi ed ostacoli, è nella capacità di gestirli che si vede di che qualità fosse.
> Credo che un la semplice interruzione di queste discussioni farebbe cosa grata a tutti, e darebbe maggior lustro ai protagonisti..... tutti indistintamente.
> Tutti sbagliamo e tutti possiamo reagire male agli errori nostri ed altrui.... basta prenderne atto e cercare di rimediare se e quando possibile.
> Bruja


bruja non è la prima volta che si sbaglia con me, e non mi si addice "porgi l'altra guancia", io tiro un calcio in culo, anche due se necessario...questo discorso va bene tra persone ragionevoli, qui di ragionevole non c'è nessuno, anche perchè se si voleva essere ragionevoli
1) una persona non fa illazioni e soprattutto un'altra non lo segue facendosi delle sane risate.....e soprattutto quando la protagonista principale sta passando quello che sta passando... 
2) perchè ho chiesto per cortesia di non cercare di mettermi in mezzo in pvt (per non appesantire il forum) e se si fosse in presenza di persone ragionevoli che a questo forum e ad una convivenza civile qui ci tengono mi si rispondeva in pvt, perchè di fatti pvt si tratta.
3) anche volendo pensare che non fosse così (e da come è andata avanti a me pare ovvio ma forse non ti va di capire) bastava dire semplicemente che non era a me che il signore si riferiva....e invece vai con gli insulti...ai quali rispondo eccome se rispondo....facendo anche peggio se è possibile

mi spiace ma la mia buonafede in questo forum non accetto venga messa in discussione in quanto questi sono fatti incontrovertibili.

sta di fatto che le mie amicizie rimangono e anzi si rinsaldano perchè è guardando i fatti che i protagonisti mi rinnovano la loro fiducia.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non minimizzare anna, perchè non c'entra nulla essere di dol o meno...e come te anche io mi faccio i fatti miei e non chiedo niente a nessuno e se so molte cose è perchè , fidandosi di me, qualcuno me le viene a confidare. mai, in questa storia sono andato a chiedere a nessuno, e nemmeno ai diretti interessati cosa stesse succedendo o cosa facessero. anzi in un paio di occasioni mi sono dovuto barcamenare perchè qualcuno chiedeva a me cose di loro.......e sfido chiunque a dire che da me ha mai saputo qualcosa che non fosse assolutamente di nessun rilievo....anche a me basta quello che mi si dice e anzi se non me lo si dice nemmeno vado a chiedere perchè se qualcuno ti vuole mettere a conoscenza di qualcosa te lo viene a dire da sè.


alex, mai messo in dubbio la tua buona fede.
io invece, ad un mio amico, vado anche a chiedere, se è il caso, se no chiedo niente.

pis & luv.


----------



## @lex (8 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> alex, mai messo in dubbio la tua buona fede.
> io invece, ad un mio amico, vado anche a chiedere, se è il caso, se no chiedo niente.
> 
> pis & luv.


anna, molte volte mk ha chiesto a lui di chiamarmi e confidarsi con me (e assolutamente di sua spontanea volontà) perchè lei di me si fida e lui (con tutte le sue ragioni che non conosco e che non ho mai chiesto) non lo ha mai fatto pur ogni volta che ci siamo visti attestandomi a voce fiducia e stima. quindi perchè chiedere?


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anna, molte volte mk ha chiesto a lui di chiamarmi e confidarsi con me (e assolutamente di sua spontanea volontà) perchè lei di me si fida e lui (con tutte le sue ragioni che non conosco e che non ho mai chiesto) non lo ha mai fatto pur ogni volta che ci siamo visti attestandomi a voce fiducia e stima. quindi perchè chiedere?


 
MA BASTA........


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anna, molte volte mk ha chiesto a lui di chiamarmi e confidarsi con me (e assolutamente di sua spontanea volontà) perchè lei di me si fida e lui (con tutte le sue ragioni che non conosco e che non ho mai chiesto) non lo ha mai fatto pur ogni volta che ci siamo visti attestandomi a voce fiducia e stima. quindi perchè chiedere?


perché tu sei tu e io sono io. la formula dell' "amicizia" non credo sia mai stata brevettata. ognuno sente e fa per come gli viene da dentro.


----------



## Iago (8 Dicembre 2007)

*@lex*

...se ti fossi stato zitto facevi tante cose buone:

stai continuando ad ammettere che Jdm ce l'aveva con Mk che parlava di morte, alla faccia della discrezione perchè sai esattamente come stanno le cose... e grande onestà intellettuale la tua a venire  a confermare che Jdm così fosse...

facevi bene a tacere

...è un comportamento da uomini il tuo? lo chiamavi al telefono subito, e gli dicevi quello che pensavi, invece di venire a fare lo show usando a pretesto quello che dicono gli altri, che devono essere liberi di farlo senza che un rompicoglioni, che si và ad infilare in ogni discussione, venga ad attaccarsi come una pittima...


----------



## @lex (8 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché tu sei tu e io sono io. la formula dell' "amicizia" non credo sia mai stata brevettata. ognuno sente e fa per come gli viene da dentro.


bene anna. visioni diverse ma spero rispettabili entrambe no?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se ti fossi stato zitto facevi tante cose buone:
> 
> stai continuando ad ammettere che Jdm ce l'aveva con Mk che parlava di morte, alla faccia della discrezione perchè sai esattamente come stanno le cose... e grande onestà intellettuale la tua a venire a confermare che Jdm così fosse...
> 
> ...


eddai, Jago,...
sei tu, in questo caso, che non ti comporti da uomo...
e non ci vuole mica nostradamus per capirlo, eh..
e stai sempre lì a ravanare nel torbido. fatti i cazzi tuoi.

PS: hai presente mi manda Picone con Giannini?
ecco. hai presente la scena in cui lei litiga nel parcheggio con giannini e chiede aiuto al taxista che sta leggendo il giornale?
hai presente cosa le risponde il taxista?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> bene anna. visioni diverse ma spero rispettabili entrambe no?


yeppa.
certo che sì.


----------



## Iago (8 Dicembre 2007)

*Annaaaaaaa*



Anna A ha detto:


> eddai, Jago,...
> sei tu, in questo caso, che non ti comporti da uomo...
> e non ci vuole mica nostradamus per capirlo, eh..
> e stai sempre lì a ravanare nel torbido. fatti i cazzi tuoi.
> ...



...guarda come sei. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ..vieni a dire che hai chiesto, ed avuto spiegazioni da Jdm, e che ti và bene così...riconfermi la tua stima nei suoi confronti e non noti e non lamenti il comportamento di @lex...non noti la sua opera denigratoria, avvalorata dalla sua condizione di informato sui fatti...ti và bene....ok, ok

...non aggiungo sillaba


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Dicembre 2007)

*CHE PALLE GENTE!!*

Scusate eh..ma sembrate proprio delle comari!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




..e quello ha detto...e quello ha risposto...ma quell'altra poi non ha detto...e quell'altra invece forse si e forse che no....

L'unico che davvero sta facendo una figuretta è JDM che ha buttato l'amo per vedere quanti pesciolini abboccavano, che magari risponde a quello o a questa in pvt...ma si guarda bene dal chiarire in pubblico...

A casa mia si chiama gettare il sasso e nascondere la mano...e quindi VIGLIACCHERIA!

Lieto se darà modo di ricredermi...

Altrettanto lieto se si vorrà interrompere il gioco al massacro fra i protagonisti e degli zebedei di tutti.

Grazie!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...guarda come sei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intanto mi deludi... non conosci mi manda Picone...
poi, per il resto: sai cosa, caro, Jago?
io, anche se sono fuori di testa, conservo in me intatto, il rispetto per i sentimenti  "veri " degli altri.
alex ha la sua testa e, per quanto mi riguarda, è libero di usarla come vuole. ma anche tu sei libero di farlo, eh...

PS: su di me nessuno può far presa... perché sono così trasparente, che chi mi usa poi finisce per farsi male..
chi mi usa, eh...


----------



## Iago (8 Dicembre 2007)

*!!!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate eh..ma sembrate proprio delle comari!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...bbrav'!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate eh..ma sembrate proprio delle comari!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























quello che mi piace di te, stirel ops fedy, è che hai la capacità di alleggerire le tensioni...


----------



## Iago (8 Dicembre 2007)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> intanto mi deludi... non conosci mi manda Picone...
> poi, per il resto: sai cosa, caro, Jago?
> io, anche se sono fuori di testa, conservo in me intatto, il rispetto per i sentimenti  "veri " degli altri.
> alex ha la sua testa e, per quanto mi riguarda, è libero di usarla come vuole. ma anche tu sei libero di farlo, eh...
> ...



...se ahi inteso che io volevo usarti...ti sbagli, hai detto bene ognuno ha la sua testa e la usa come gli pare, e nessuno deve venire a dire che quello che deve o non deve fare e dire qualcun'altro, e dovrebbe valere per tutti

...certo che conosco a Picone...solo che non m'è venuta in mente, la rispostina...ti ho deluso??


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...bbrav'!


pprav... pprav...
hai mai pruvatt hurrà?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se ahi inteso che io volevo usarti...ti sbagli, hai detto bene ognuno ha la sua testa e la usa come gli pare, e nessuno deve venire a dire che quello che deve o non deve fare e dire qualcun'altro, e dovrebbe valere per tutti
> 
> ...certo che conosco a Picone...solo che non m'è venuta in mente, la rispostina...ti ho deluso??


mi hai deluso moltissimissimo.
la risposta del taxista era più o meno questa. perdonami il napoletano scritto per come viene...
il taxista assiste alla lite fra giannini e lei, e quando lei gli chiede aiuto, lui risponde: 
è sol 'na question 'e femmine, e i non mi sporc le mani, per una questione di femmine.


----------



## Iago (8 Dicembre 2007)

*ok*



Anna A ha detto:


> mi hai deluso moltissimissimo.
> la risposta del taxista era più o meno questa. perdonami il napoletano scritto per come viene...
> il taxista assiste alla lite fra giannini e lei, e quando lei gli chiede aiuto, lui risponde:
> è sol 'na question 'e femmine, e i non mi sporc le mani, per una questione di femmine.



aaaaaaaa...siiii, ora ricordo....hai ragione hai ragione, così dovevo fare


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

AH!







OK.


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2007)

*Eccomi*

Sono qui. Mi dispiace per tutto questo rumore.  Ho bisogno di calma, di affetto, di speranza. Certo non posso pretendere il rispetto da persone che mi conoscono solo per quello che scrivo. Ma dalle persone che mi hanno amata sì. Rispetto per me, per mia figlia, per suo padre, per i miei amici. Ale é mio amico, e si è sempre comportato come tale. Le insinuazioni, le gelosie, la maldicenza lasciano il tempo che trovano. Ale era con me in ospedale, come avrebbe fatto chiunque mi voleva bene e conosceva la situazione. I contatti privati ci sono stati, gli insulti pure, e come chiunque avrebbe fatto, non ci sono state repliche da parte mia. Quindi il tutto è stato buttato fuori pubblicamente, per aggiungere dolore al dolore. Come se l'immagine pubblica da salvaguardare fosse più importante di un uomo in rianimazione. Come se in questi momenti MK potesse essere lucida e razionale. MK non è così. E' fragile. Sta male. Ha davanti a sé mesi, anni di sofferenza. Ma ce la farò. Per me e per la mia bambina. Grazie anche agli amici VERI che non mi cercano solo quando hanno bisogno, che non spariscono quando ho bisogno io. Che non giocano con le persone per il loro egoismo, raccontando le mezze verità per salvaguardare il personaggio. Buona vita mi è stato detto. E la mia sarà una buona vita, comunque andrà. Ringrazio tutte le persone che mi sono state vicine e che continuano ad esserlo. Le persone pulite. Che esistono. E mando un bacio al mio amico Ale. E basta col buttare fango addosso a chi col fango non ha nulla a che fare.


----------



## Old Confù (8 Dicembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Il momento richiede rispetto.
> 
> MA QUANTA CATTIVERIA
> 
> ...


NO JDM, perchè?


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

AH!




Ancora OK!








PS ricordo una volta di aver letto come firma queste frasi:" _*Addio, e grazie per tutto il pesce*_ " ... non l'ho mai capita, mi sono sempre chiesta cosa stava ad evidenziare/comunicare ... forse oggi ha un senso anche per me.


Ancora OK! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














PPS Buon viaggio.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Dicembre 2007)




----------



## Miciolidia (8 Dicembre 2007)

*animale*



Mari' ha detto:


> AH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vedi di dare qualche consiglio *segreto *per cucinare il pesce piuttosto.


dico veramente.


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedi di dare *qualche consiglio segreto *per cucinare il pesce piuttosto.
> 
> *
> dico veramente.*


Diceva Oscar Wilde: "Dare consigli è sempre sciocco; darne buoni è addirittura fatale" figurati in "segreto"  

	
	
		
		
	


	













... meglio lasciarLI nel loro brodo, surgelato.


----------



## @lex (8 Dicembre 2007)

porca puttana michele, siccome penso che tu legga, vuoi fare chiudere o eliminare 'sto cazzo di topic????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

*IL MIO ULTIMO ...*

... INTERVENTO A QUESTO POST ...   

	
	
		
		
	


	














Che PAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.rai.tv/MediaPortale/pub/static/2007/5/ruggito_conigliox384.jpg



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfpLYF5JGko













































.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate eh..ma sembrate proprio delle comari!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


puozz sta' bbuon


----------



## Old Cat (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> era ovvio che parlassi di te e come al solito non sei capace di dire tutta la verità. io non ho mai avuto mire con cat perchè come ben sai, su dol, ed è tutto scritto lì, ci eravamo messi d'accordo per vedererci una volta e solo una mezz'oretta e solo per un gelato mentre andavo a prendere mia figlia e lei abita sulla strada. al momento di vederci IO ho invitato anche un'altra donna di dol che abita anche lei lì vicino e LEI si è incazzata perchè LEI voleva vedermi da solo.....e poi non ho mai ridetto a cat che avrei voluta vederla ed è stata LEI a ricontattarmi sempre, come ha fatto l'ultima volta che se n'è andata come nick cat ricordandomi la sua mail.....tutte cose che io posso provare......scritte....tu puoi fare altrettanto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questo mi ha offeso Alex. Ed io ho le prove del contrario. ne pagherai le conseguenze alex.


----------



## Old Cat (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì e iago*

Mi sento pure offesa perch quello che hai scritto tu marì, rileggiti.

Riguardo a Iago non ho parole, non più. inuiti anche quelle. Mi hai deluso più....più di tutti.


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> *Mi sento pure offesa perch quello che hai scritto tu marì, rileggiti.*
> 
> Riguardo a Iago non ho parole, non più. inuiti anche quelle. Mi hai deluso più....più di tutti.



Mi indichi dove Cat?


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

Lascia perdere Cat ... ho letto cio che hai scritto in Comunicazioni, non occorre rispondermi. 



Pero' ti dico SOLO QUESTO ... con me hai sbagliato, non tanto, ma TANTISSIMO ... non hai capito un tubo.



Buona vita Cat.


----------



## Old Cat (13 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi indichi dove Cat?


Quando tu hai detto ad alex che " io l'ho data con gioia a iago".

Quando poi in altri post mi hai trattata da demente e da coniglia perchè ho partorito 5 figli e dunque ho avuto cinque parti.


Molte altre volte marì. Cosa credi che sia stata bene a leggere quelle parole da te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






marì...marì.... non ci siamo mai parlate noi ma...credimi.... credimi sul serio, io mi sono staccata da iago  per ben altri motivi di quelli che sai tu.

TU NON C'ENTRI NULLA. 
Ma si sa....tu poi hai scritto qui le ns cose private e lui anche quella sera non ti ha detto nulla.


Ed era l'unica persona che io ho realmente conosciuto qui dentro.


----------



## Old Cat (13 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Cat ... ho letto cio che hai scritto in Comunicazioni, non occorre rispondermi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no marì...... mi dici dove io avrei sbagliato con te, me lo dici cazzo.


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> Quando tu hai detto ad alex che " io l'ho data con gioia a iago".
> 
> Quando poi in altri post mi hai trattata da demente e da coniglia perchè ho partorito 5 figli e dunque ho avuto cinque parti.
> 
> ...


Menti Cat, sei una bugiarda, hai dimenticato che TU hai chiamato me a telefono ... l'hai gia rimossa la cosa?


SMETTILA DI DIRE FALSITA' PERDDDIO!!!


----------



## Old Cat (13 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Menti Cat, sei una bugiarda, hai dimenticato che TU hai chiamato me a telefono ... l'hai gia rimossa la cosa?
> 
> 
> SMETTILA DI DIRE FALSITA' PERDDDIO!!!


 
Intendo quella sera che ero a mangiare con iago e Iago con il suo telefono ti ha chiamato e poi me l'ha passato per salutarci?
si mi ricordo.
perfetto.
marì..... ti ricordi vero che ci siamo parolate e tu mi hai pure detto di stare sereni perchè ce lo meritavamo.


Cosa avrei combinato di molto mlto grave marì?


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> Intendo quella sera che ero a mangiare con iago e Iago con il suo telefono ti ha chiamato e poi me l'ha passato per salutarci?
> si mi ricordo.
> perfetto.
> marì..... ti ricordi vero che ci siamo parolate e tu mi hai pure detto di stare sereni perchè ce lo meritavamo.
> ...



Chiedilo a Iago.

E con questo chiudo con te ancora una volta.


Per favore, ignorami.


----------



## Old Cat (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Iago*



Mari' ha detto:


> Chiedilo a Iago.
> 
> E con questo chiudo con te ancora una volta.
> 
> ...


Spiegami qui in chiaro cosa io avrei fatto a Marì di tanto grave diamine.


Ti ignoro volentieri marì a questo punto....se tu ignori me.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> Intendo quella sera che ero a mangiare con iago e Iago con il suo telefono ti ha chiamato e poi me l'ha passato per salutarci?
> si mi ricordo.
> perfetto.
> marì..... ti ricordi vero che ci siamo parolate e tu mi hai pure detto di stare sereni perchè ce lo meritavamo.
> ...


Ehi Cateri', non per farmi i fatti tuoi, tanto non legge nessuno.... ma poi...alla fine della cena...dopo...chi ha pagato er conto????

Mi dicono dalla regia che e' nu' poc' braccino  corto...

E' o' ver'???


----------



## Old Cat (14 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ehi Cateri', non per farmi i fatti tuoi, tanto non legge nessuno.... ma poi...alla fine della cena...dopo...chi ha pagato er conto????
> 
> Mi dicono dalla regia che e' nu' poc' braccino corto...
> 
> E' o' ver'???


 
ahhhhh....sterm, adesso ho capito tante cose.
Grazie.

p.s. 5 figli da mantenere completamente da sola costano. Molto.
imparerò anche da queste tue parole sterm.

Questa estate Io me ne sarei rimasta a casa da sola, tranquilla, i miei figli erano in campeggio qualche giorno con il nonno, mio padre.
Dissi A Iago che non potevo permettermi nemmeno un'uscita, ahimè il padre dei miei figli non paga il mantenimento da 4 anni e più anche se il tribunale mi ha dato ragione ce ne vuole di tempo burocratico per i decreti ingiuntivi che gli ho fatto.

Iago si è proposto allora di offrirmi qualche giorno nell'appartamento che lui ha in affitto a ventottene. Mi è venuto a prendere e siamo andati la.

Con non poca vergogna Sterm io gli ho ribadito più volte Prima che lui arrivasse che io non potevo permettermi praticamente nulla.
Lui sa benissimo che attualmente faccio due lavori( ma ho ancora per un anno e mezzo un mutuo della casa molto grosso che mi mangia tutto quasi il mio stipendio principale).
Lui sa che per me non ci sono feste ne domeniche, io lavoro a 1000 7 giorni su 7.
L'anno scorso lavoravo anche in turno in una casa di riposo di notte, ma ad un certo punto, dopo un anno e mezzo non ce l'ho fatta più, stavo male per la mancanza di sonno.


Non era cattiveria la mia, solo una difficoltà economica gravissima che mi attanaglia perchè chi dovrebbe fare il suo dovere non lo fa.
Ho basgliato a dare fiducia alle persone Sterm, ho sbagliato.

Ho paura di prendere l'auto se non per mio lavoro perchè se si rompe non so come aggiuntarla.
da sempre faccio spesa all'hard della mia zona, stando attenta a quel che compro.
Ho ottime entrate, sterm..... ma quando hai al mese 1532 euro di mutuo completamente sulla tua testa, 5 figli da crescere( università, due scuole superiori, altri due ancora piccolini ma con le loro ovvie esigenze).

Io non faccio mai mancare nulla ai miei figli e ne sono fiera, mi privo io, ormai se sono anche abituata.
Ma il mio corpo dimagrisce, perde capelli( Iago ha visto tutto questo), la forza se ne va.

Scrivevo qui tra voi anche perchè, sempre in casa ( servono soldi per i divertimenti e poi ho i miei bambini e io sto bene così), stanca dopo 12...15 ore di lavoro quotidiano potevo rilassarmi prima di andare a dormire.


Mi fa piacere Sterm che tu mi abbia aoerto gli occhi anche sulle ultime cose che....mi mancavano.






Grazie, ora si che capisco.


----------



## tatitati (14 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> ahhhhh....sterm, adesso ho capito tante cose.
> Grazie.
> 
> p.s. 5 figli da mantenere completamente da sola costano. Molto.
> ...


 

dai retta ad un'amica cat:spegni il pc e guarda i tuoi figli. esmettila di compiangerti e venire qui a fare ste recite. trova un bravo medico e curati. dai retta, dico sul serio fai solo una figura misera. te lo dico da amica.
vai con dio e non tornare. a che pro farti massacrare così? ritrovati cat e diventa forte.


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*Stermi...*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ehi Cateri', non per farmi i fatti tuoi, tanto non legge nessuno.... ma poi...alla fine della cena...dopo...chi ha pagato er conto????
> 
> Mi dicono dalla regia che e' nu' poc' braccino  corto...
> 
> E' o' ver'???



per favore Stermi, potresti dire che io, con la tua battuta non c'entro nulla??

grazie.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> per favore Stermi, potresti dire che io, con la tua battuta non c'entro nulla??
> 
> grazie.


NO!...

e prego!


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*Stermi*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> NO!...
> 
> e prego!



...e allora sei sleale e giochi sporco pure tu...


----------



## Old Cat (14 Dicembre 2007)

*sterm*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> NO!...
> 
> e prego!


 
Tu porti nel bene ( e nel male) il nome del mio ex marito.
Una cosa stravagante che ho notato nella personalità di quel nome è che dicono schiettamente la realtà delle cose senza falsi pudori.

Grazie ancora Sterm, le ultime fettine di prosciutto mi sono cadute dagli occhi ora.

vedi ad essere vegetariana


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e allora sei sleale e giochi sporco pure tu...


minkia che burdell'....

chiarisco.....il NO era riferito al tuo NON c'entrare con la mia "battuta"(???!!!)...

e prego al tuo grazie anticipato.

Tutto "chiero"?


----------



## Old Cat (14 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> minkia che burdell'....
> 
> chiarisco.....il NO era riferito al tuo NON c'entrare con la mia *"battuta"(???!!!)...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*Stermi...*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> minkia che burdell'....
> 
> chiarisco.....il NO era riferito al tuo NON c'entrare con la mia "battuta"(???!!!)...
> 
> ...



...bè sai...sei sempre stato molto chiaro, inequivocabile e soprattutto intelligente...tutte cose che non ho colto nel messaggio precedente (tant'è che anche la nostra Caterina ha prontamente azzuppato il biscottino)....ma comunque...ritiro "sleale" e "gioco sporco"...e ti faccio le mie scuse...


----------



## Old Cat (14 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...bè sai...sei sempre stato molto chiaro, inequivocabile e soprattutto intelligente...tutte cose che non ho colto nel messaggio precedente *(tant'è che anche la nostra Caterina ha prontamente azzuppato il biscottino*)....ma comunque...ritiro "sleale" e "gioco sporco"...e ti faccio le mie scuse...


 
Lino, Ho già cenato stasera e ce l'ho fatta con i soldini presi dal mio portafoglio.


Grazie di tutto .


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> Tu porti nel bene ( e nel male) il nome del mio ex marito.
> Una cosa stravagante che ho notato nella personalità di quel nome è che dicono schiettamente la realtà delle cose senza falsi pudori.
> 
> Grazie ancora Sterm, le ultime fettine di prosciutto mi sono cadute dagli occhi ora.
> ...


ehmmmm Cat, sono stato frainteso...vedi troppo nero!


----------



## Old Cat (14 Dicembre 2007)

*sterm*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ehmmmm Cat, sono stato frainteso...vedi troppo nero!


no, non vedo nero da quest'estate.
Aneddoto del giorno:
*Un napoletano di sinistra che ha pagato una intera vacanza ad una leghista sfegatata del profondo nord.*

*E veniva pure sempre da napoli a vicenza a prendere il pacchetto.*



è un esempio di enorme generosità .


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...bè sai...sei sempre stato molto chiaro, inequivocabile e soprattutto intelligente...tutte cose che non ho colto nel messaggio precedente (tant'è che anche la nostra Caterina ha prontamente azzuppato il biscottino)....ma comunque...ritiro "sleale" e "gioco sporco"...e ti faccio le mie scuse...


Ma non ce ne' bisogno e meno male...o meglio (richiarisco)...

meno male che la nostra Cat magna ed almeno nun ha perso l'appetito, che di solito ste robe chiudono lo stomaco (a me magara)...

e non c'e' bisogno che te scusi...pero' ao' che fatica...minkia...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> no, non vedo nero da quest'estate.
> Aneddoto del giorno:
> *Un napoletano di sinistra che ha pagato una intera vacanza ad una leghista sfegatata del profondo nord.*
> 
> ...


ammazza c'ho  messo 2 ore a decifra' il tuo scritto con quel colore del menga...eppure al verde so' abituato....o al rosso dipende...

pero' confermi la mia diagnosi che non sei serena in 'sto periodo, perche' non apprezzi l'alto "sacrificio" di congiungimento ideale e sociale scevro da preclusioni aprioristiche ideologiche e dottrinarie.....

riassunto....non sei mai contenta e te lamenti sempre....ma sei proprio insopportable....

Ps: e poi confesso che "quel" nome dato al mondo web e che uso per praticita', in effetti e' il secondo...il primo e' Napoleone ma me pare eccessivo....che dici??


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*...c'è bisogno...*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ma non ce ne' bisogno e meno male...o meglio (richiarisco)...
> 
> meno male che la nostra Cat magna ed almeno nun ha perso l'appetito, che di solito ste robe chiudono lo stomaco (a me magara)...
> 
> e non c'e' bisogno che te scusi...pero' ao' che fatica...minkia...



...c'è bisogno...ultimamente ho visto cose dell'altro mondo, che mi fanno capire ancor più profondamente me stesso...questo è l'importante e quello che mi interessa.

...in quanto alla fatica...nun parlà proprio...tu qualche mese fà, anzi il 19 di settembre (S. Gennaro) non c'eri...ta si scapputtat...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...c'è bisogno...ultimamente ho visto cose dell'altro mondo, che mi fanno capire ancor più profondamente me stesso...questo è l'importante e quello che mi interessa.
> 
> ...in quanto alla fatica...nun parlà proprio...tu qualche mese fà, anzi il 19 di settembre (S. Gennaro) non c'eri...ta si scapputtat...


vedi, ao' altri pagano fior di palanche dagli analisti, te sparagni e quindi puoi devolvere un TOT per una cena "riparatrice" con Cat con un piatto tipico....salzizza e friarelli 'n'copp o' Vomer'...

Ma poi, mo' m'incuriosisco e rischio di fa' la nottata....chessuccess' il 19 etcetc, di particolare, oltre alla liquefazione del sangue di Gennarino tuo che ho seguito con apprensione in mondo tv sul trono?


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*...proprio quello!*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> vedi, ao' altri pagano fior di palanche dagli analisti, te sparagni e quindi puoi devolvere un TOT per una cena "riparatrice" con Cat con un piatto tipico....salzizza e friarelli 'n'copp o' Vomer'...
> 
> 
> ...nulla in contrario...toglile la tastiera e diventa un angelo
> ...


...nun da rett, sient a me...si è buttato il sangue in tutti i sensi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























P.s.: Stermi, guarda, meno male che sei ritornato...secondo me solo tu puoi riuscire a far ragionare tutti quanti prima di Natale...
...dai, pigliati l'incarico di mettere pace in questo forum, perchè sai, dicono che tutto è iniziato quando siamo venuti noi da Dol...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...nun da rett, sient a me...si è buttato il sangue in tutti i sensi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecchecceguadagno?

A occhio quanto avresti sparagnato in sedute non sedute?

Ps: occhio che domani faccio un giro di telefonate per i prezziari...nun so' pratico!


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*la gloria.*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ecchecceguadagno?
> 
> 
> ...tutto il merito, e non è poco!!
> ...



...ma che prezzari e prezzari...aggratis, o al massimo ti faccio mandare una pastiera......


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma che prezzari e prezzari...aggratis, o al massimo ti faccio mandare una pastiera......


mah sarei tentato, solo che ho paura di essere inadatto, ho fatto solo l'anti-tetanica e me pare pure scaduta dato che non trovo piu' il tagliando con la data, nonostante abbia setacciato tutta la  casa...pero' in compenso nella "perquisizione" so' saltate fuori 3 maglie da' salute de Giboud che avevo preso in offerta all'inaugurazione della Mongolfiera a Bari con firma autografa e dedica ed un anellino da fidanzati co' mi' moje che riciclo alle feste...

percio' nun so'...ce penso pero'...non e' che nicchio...GIURO!



























Ps: tu poi cerchi di corrompermi co' la pastiera??? Figurt' mi' socera c'ha invaso a tutti co' pastiera e struffoli tanto che c'ho pieni pure i co..... ehm ...i comodini....


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*tutt a post....*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> mah sarei tentato, solo che ho paura di essere inadatto, ho fatto solo l'anti-tetanica e me pare pure scaduta dato che non trovo piu' il tagliando con la data, nonostante abbia setacciato tutta la  casa...pero' in compenso nella "perquisizione" so' saltate fuori 3 maglie da' salute de Giboud che avevo preso in offerta all'inaugurazione della Mongolfiera a Bari con firma autografa e dedica ed un anellino da fidanzati co' mi' moje che riciclo alle feste...
> 
> percio' nun so'...ce penso pero'...non e' che nicchio...GIURO!
> 
> ...



...già è venuta?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























cmq, ti ho inguaiato fino alla vigilia...ho detto ad Admin che saresti felicissimo ed onorato a fare da paciere per tutti...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...già è venuta??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dimentichi che so' stanziali a Milano ma per fortuna vivono in una riserva loro seppur vicina anzi prossima, ma non contigua....so' riservati...nun me lamento...

Se voj te posso presta' mi' socera per un tot, dato che nun rompe les cocones e te disintossichi de quella d'ordinanza....volendo con un piccolo extra, la posso agghindare come l'altra cosi' il transfert e' piu' efficace.

Io penso che sarebbe contenta de fa' na' capatina a Napoli dato che e' da qualche annetto che ce manca e m'ha confessato (solo a me dato che so' er genero specialo) che ha nu' poc' de nostalgia delle zoccole de Via Caracciolo...

(pag777...le "pantegane" de Via Caracciolo....nun e' come la Via Salaria de Roma...)

Ma non ci siamo proprio....contratto decennale, tickette pasto da 20 eurozzi, istituzione del ban ad insindacabile giudizio, settimana corta, giornata corta, la claeir elettrica, Sky con abilitazione hot-line e ferie lunghe...

Mo' vado che ho una vertenza da dirimere co' mi fija....siamo in trattativa sur cellulare novo...mah

notte...


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*...magnifico!*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> dimentichi che so' stanziali a Milano ma per fortuna vivono in una riserva loro seppur vicina anzi prossima, ma non contigua....so' riservati...nun me lamento...
> 
> bene
> 
> ...



...hai perso in partenza, e lo sai già anche tu...buonanotte


----------



## Old Cat (15 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ma non ce ne' bisogno e meno male...o meglio (richiarisco)...
> 
> meno male che la nostra Cat magna ed almeno nun ha perso l'appetito, che di solito ste robe chiudono lo stomaco (a me magara)...
> 
> e non c'e' bisogno che te scusi...pero' ao' che fatica...minkia...


*sto bene grazie sterm.*
*Molto meglio specialmente da quando ho cambiato numero di telefono .*

*vedi sterm,  tu fai fatica a leggere il verde padania.*
*Io invece sempre più mi rendo conto che ci sono due o più Italie.*
*C'è gente qui che scrive di proposito in dialetto stretto del suo rione, per farsi capire solo dagli scagnozzi della sua provincia.*
*la buona educazione potrebbe iniziare anche dal saper scrivere in italiano tanto per comininciare.*
*Io se devo mandare a.... qualcuno lo scrivo correttamente, altri lo fanno e ingiuriano in dialetti incomprensibili ai più qui dentro.*
*ma lo fanno.*


----------

